# عند رجوعي إليك يا إلهي



## happy angel (1 مايو 2009)

*عند رجوعي إليك يا إلهي : أرى يدك بحنو و محبة عظيمة تمسح دموعي المرة
، و تعطيني بلمسة الشفاء : فرحة الروح و ارتباطها بنفسي ؛ فتملأ قلبي
بحبٍ عجيب ، حب يملأ حياتي و يجعلني أهبها لك
: أنت الإله محب الخطاة ...

ربـي ، لا تحرمني من نعمة القرب منك ، اجعلني مثل يوحنا
و اتكئني على صدرك ، لا تجعلني تائهاً شريداً في دنيا الغرور
و الآلام و المجد الباطل . ربي ، اجذبني إليك من جديد ،
ضمني إلى قطيعك مرة أخرى . كنت خروفك لكن ضليت الطريق ،
ربي تعالَ إليَ ، مد لي يديك ، انتشلني من وسط أودية الموت ؛
فأنت المتحنن ، أنر لي ظلمتي ، رد ليَ بصيرتي .
أنت يا إلهي تسأل كل حين : " أتريد أن تبرأ ؟ " ،
و تسعى خلف كل خاطي شريد و تسأله بعطفك قائلاً
: " أتريد أن تبرأ ؟! "؛ أنا يا سيد أهتف إليك قائلاً: نعم ! نعم يا رب
أريد أن أبرأ ، لكن يا سيد ليس لي القوة كي أبرأ ؛
فأنا ضعيف و أنت قوتي .. أعني يا مخلصي. أنت إلهي ،
ارفعني من وسط الأشواك التي خنقت نفسي ،
اعطني الحياة من جديد ؛ فأنت رئيس الحياة .
لا تدعني يا إلهي ؛ فأنت مَن جئت من أعالي السموات و تركت مجدك ،
و نزلت إلى أرض الهوان ، و هدمت مملكة الشيطان ؛
فبظهورك من العذراء نحن فرحنا ؛ لأنك جئت إلينا ؛
فقبل مجيئك كنا لا نستطيع نحن أن نذهب إليك ؛
فأتيت أنت يا إلهي لكي تجذبنا و ترفعنا إليك .

أخذت ثقل خطايانا و رفعته معك عنا على عود الصليب.
أنت مَن فداني بدمه الطاهر الكريم. سفِك دمك ؛ لتغسلنا من كثرة خطايانا .
سال ماء من جنبك يا حبيب ؛ لتروي ظمأ نفوسنا إليك . كللت بالأشواك ؛
لكي تملكنا عليها . سمرت على خشبة ؛ لكي ترفعنا عن أودية الهلاك .

ربـي ، ما أعظم محبتك للبشر ! أنت جعلت لي خلاصاً
و أنا ضعيف مسكين؛ فلماذا تتركني هكذا بعيداً ؟! .. أنا
أريد بهجة خلاصك، أريد الحياة معك يا إلهي، لا تحرمني
من حلاوتك. لا تتركني لمشيئتي بل اجذبني إليك رغماً عن إرادتي .
كل شيء سيفصلني عنك انزعه من حياتي ، و أنا طوع مشيئتك .

لا تجعل حياتي دون تسبيحك ؛ فأنا حياتي لا شيء و ستكون شيئاً بك .
اجعل لي نصيب معك في الفردوس ؛ لكي لا تكف قيثارتي عن تسبيحك .
آميـن *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 مايو 2009)

*جميلة جدا هذة الصلاة يا هابي
ليستمعها اللة ولتصعد كالبخور امامة 

دامت لنا كلماتك الجميلة لنسبح بها اسم اللة 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

> ربـي ، ما أعظم محبتك للبشر ! أنت جعلت لي خلاصاً
> و أنا ضعيف مسكين؛ فلماذا تتركني هكذا بعيداً ؟! .. أنا
> أريد بهجة خلاصك، أريد الحياة معك يا إلهي، لا تحرمني
> من حلاوتك. لا تتركني لمشيئتي بل اجذبني إليك رغماً عن إرادتي .
> كل شيء سيفصلني عنك انزعه من حياتي ، و أنا طوع مشيئتك .



استجب يارب الى صلاتنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررررسى على الصلاه الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (2 مايو 2009)

ممنونة هابي على الصلاة ...يارب لا تجعل حياتي دون تسبيحك ..فأنا حياتي لاشئ وستكون شيئا" بك ...واجعل لي نصيبا" معك في الفردوس ..آمين


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

اميـن

شكرااااا  على الصلاه الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 مايو 2009)

*



ربـي ، ما أعظم محبتك للبشر ! أنت جعلت لي خلاصاً
و أنا ضعيف مسكين؛ فلماذا تتركني هكذا بعيداً ؟! .. أنا
أريد بهجة خلاصك، أريد الحياة معك يا إلهي، لا تحرمني
من حلاوتك. لا تتركني لمشيئتي بل اجذبني إليك رغماً عن إرادتي .
كل شيء سيفصلني عنك انزعه من حياتي ، و أنا طوع مشيئتك .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**امين*
*صلاة جميلة جدا *

*مرسي*
​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

صلاة جميلة جداااااااا يا هابى 
ميرسى على الصلاة 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## youhnna (14 مايو 2009)

اميييييييين        امييييييييييين
الرب يبارك حياتك هابى


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *جميلة جدا هذة الصلاة يا هابي
> ليستمعها اللة ولتصعد كالبخور امامة
> 
> دامت لنا كلماتك الجميلة لنسبح بها اسم اللة
> ...


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ​
> استجب يارب الى صلاتنا
> 
> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ...


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> ممنونة هابي على الصلاة ...يارب لا تجعل حياتي دون تسبيحك ..فأنا حياتي لاشئ وستكون شيئا" بك ...واجعل لي نصيبا" معك في الفردوس ..آمين


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> 
> شكرااااا  على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *امين*
> *صلاة جميلة جدا *
> 
> *مرسي*
> ​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> صلاة جميلة جداااااااا يا هابى
> ميرسى على الصلاة
> يسوع يباركك


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> اميييييييين        امييييييييييين
> الرب يبارك حياتك هابى


----------



## ROMMEL (3 يوليو 2009)

امين
شكر \ا على الصلاة الجميلة


----------



## مالدينى (3 يوليو 2009)

نشكر ربنا صلاه معزيه جدا


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ROMMEL قال:


> امين
> شكر \ا على الصلاة الجميلة


----------



## happy angel (12 سبتمبر 2009)

مالدينى قال:


> نشكر ربنا صلاه معزيه جدا


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

_ شكرا للصلاه العميقه والجميله

آمين_​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> _ شكرا للصلاه العميقه والجميله
> 
> آمين_​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلوة جدا الصلاة دي *
*بليز ازكريني في صلاتك يا اختي *


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2010)

QUIET GIRL قال:


> *حلوة جدا الصلاة دي *
> *بليز ازكريني في صلاتك يا اختي *


----------

